

Five Reasons Why Google+ Died - davesailer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2015/04/17/five-reasons-why-google-died/

======
DiabloD3
What a strange article. I use G+ frequently, how is it dead? None of the
reasons Forbes lists even defines if G+ is dead or not.

